# Fox's 2013-2014 Lineup of terrible (sounding) shows.



## brutalwizard (May 9, 2013)

The drama

*Almost humun*- A JJ abrams Drama about COPS in the future working along side human-like androids to solve crimes.
(Could be okay, but the last jj ambrams fox shows alcatraz failed)

*Gang Related* Special COP task force fights against LA's drug lords.

*Sleepy hollow* Ichabad Crane is Ressurected and must save the world with aPolice officer partner.

*Rake* An aussie Legal drama remade for the states. Probaly has Lots of copsas secondary characters in it.

THE COMEDIES

*Brooklyn Nine-Nine* Andy samberg is a silly Cop with a grumpy chief.

*Dads* Seth mcfarlene's live action show were seth green's and his GF's dads move in with them.

*Surviving jack* Chris Meloni the classic exmilitary Cop From law and order SVU stars as a dad in coming of age comedy based on Justin halpern's Book "shit my dad says".



Think there is enough cop and legal shows?


----------



## toiletstand (May 9, 2013)

this is usually the norm for network tv that isnt cable. dramas and procedurals all about doctors, lawyers, and police. cbs has a show called blue bloods about and abc has a show called rookie blues. or it might be the other way around haha i cant remember


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (May 9, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> *Surviving jack* Chris Meloni the classic exmilitary Cop From law and order SVU stars as a dad in coming of age comedy based on Justin halpern's Book "shit my dad says".



Umm, didn't they already make a show based on that book? Called $#*! my Dad Says.

The rest of that seems pretty terrible.


----------



## Sicarius (May 9, 2013)

they did it had William Shatner in it.


----------



## Demiurge (May 11, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of networks are making most of their nut on reality TV, and aside from a couple scripted shows with moderate success, the rest is treated as filler.


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> Think there is enough cop and legal shows?



Ask CBS.


----------



## Mexi (May 12, 2013)

What I don't get is that Fox cancelled The Chicago Code after one season, and it was a great show. had a lot of potential, but the cop show ratings can't compare to other Fox staples like Glee or American Idol.



brutalwizard said:


> *Almost humun*- A JJ abrams Drama about COPS in the future working along side human-like androids to solve crimes.



this premise sounds a lot like the far-cooler animated show from the late 80s

C.O.P.S. (animated series) - Intro - YouTube


----------



## MetalGravy (May 14, 2013)

That was a great a show.


----------



## petereanima (May 15, 2013)

The only thing Fox is doing that I care for:

&#39;24&#39; returning to Fox for 12 episodes, network announces | Fox News


----------



## Basti (May 15, 2013)

Can't stand anything MacFarlane touches


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 15, 2013)

Basti said:


> Can't stand anything MacFarlane touches


You didn't like Dexter's Lab or johnny Bravo?


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 15, 2013)

Sephiroth952 said:


> You didn't like Dexter's Lab or johnny Bravo?



...or I Am Weasel or Cow and Chicken.


----------



## KevHo (Jun 18, 2013)

"*Sleepy hollow* Ichabad Crane is Ressurected and must save the world with aPolice officer partner."

Really?


----------



## AlexRuger (Jun 18, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> ...or I Am Weasel or Cow and Chicken.



McFarlene did those?! 

http://i.imgur.com/A46JK.gif


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 2, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> *Rake* An aussie Legal drama remade for the states. Probaly has Lots of copsas secondary characters in it.


 
This will be ruined. Mainly because America's dont fully understand & can never replicate Australian or British humour.

With that said, Greg Kinnear is great


----------



## watson503 (Jul 2, 2013)

KevHo said:


> "*Sleepy hollow* Ichabad Crane is Ressurected and must save the world with aPolice officer partner."
> 
> Really?


Hahaha! I keep seeing the trailer for this every damn time I sit down to watch tv - which isn't very often. The show couldn't look more laughable, I mean just check this out - @ 3:00 The Headless Horseman busting caps on cops WTF???!!!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 4, 2013)

Actually, watching that Sleepy Hollow trailer it looks pretty cool 

Might work better as a movie though, how can you stretch out over a full season or more? I'm assuming the headless horseman wont be the only villian


----------



## Xaios (Jul 4, 2013)

Sleepy Hollow's premise is BEYOND thin.

C'mon Fox, bring back Firefly.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 4, 2013)

Xaios said:


> C'mon Fox, bring back Firefly.



It's way too late on that one, most of the principles are now on other shows and/or look way too old to continue the story. 

I think with the continued decline in viewers on networks it's just becoming even less likely that we'll see anything good on them anymore. Everything interesting is on cable or premium cable now, and in a strange change of pace many of the cable shows also now have considerably higher production values than the network equivalents. Networks really have nothing going for them at all anymore, they now have the stupider more mass-appeal stuff AND smaller budgets.


----------

